# Tory Burch Outlet



## mzmba

Hey guys, we don't have one of these where I live.. but I was planning to travel to NY for work and would travel a day earlier in order to see the infamous Woodbury Commons + Tory Burch.

Has anyone been there recently; do they have thoras (the flip flops) on sale.. are the discounts good?

You guys are always in the know.


----------



## specme

mzmba said:


> Hey guys, we don't have one of these where I live.. but I was planning to travel to NY for work and would travel a day earlier in order to see the infamous Woodbury Commons + Tory Burch.
> 
> Has anyone been there recently; do they have thoras (the flip flops) on sale.. are the discounts good?
> 
> You guys are always in the know.


I live in Texas and have been to 2 different TB outlets.
The first time they had great deals on shoes,totes purses.
The last time I wasn't too impressed . There were no good deals and I wasn't impressed with the stock they had .
You can always call the store and see what they have.

When I went the first time.they did have thoras.But not in all sizes or colors.
Good luck and have fun shopping !!


----------



## afsweet

just visited yesterday, and the selection wasn't impresisve IMO. they did have some of those lizard embossed revas but i don't know how many sizes they still had left. the store was pretty busy, and they even set up a line to wait in to enter the store. i think you can find a better deal at sales. if you like TB clothes, then maybe the store is worth a visit.


----------



## mzmba

Thanks ladies! This was EXACTLY the feedback I was looking for.. I will just keep on looking for sales at the department stores!!!! 

I am not into TB clothing yet.. (just shoes so far)


----------



## specme

mzmba said:


> Thanks ladies! This was EXACTLY the feedback I was looking for.. I will just keep on looking for sales at the department stores!!!!
> 
> I am not into TB clothing yet.. (just shoes so far)



I did get a steal on some leopard Revas on the bay .
They were only worn a few times and I got them for more than 50% off retail.


----------



## wis3ly

specme said:


> I did get a steal on some leopard Revas on the bay .
> They were only worn a few times and I got them for more than 50% off retail.



How can u tell the authenticity? There are wayyy to many fakes on eBay!


----------



## specme

wis3ly said:


> How can u tell the authenticity? There are wayyy to many fakes on eBay!



I just took a shot in the dark and got them.
But I also look at what  other things the seller has for sale, what they've sold in the past and their feedback.
If they have quite a few pairs of the same shoe ( especially in the same size) ,then i'd think it was fake .
Like if they're selling a pair of TB shoes ,some Chanel sunglasses and some name brand accessories than I'd think they were real.
I usually have just gone with my gut instincts in the past.
I've bought many Louis Vuitton accessories and Chanel sunglasses and Burberry and gucci shoes from there and they've all been real.( that was before I found TPF) now I have things authenticated here !


----------



## bbeeccaa

most of the reva flats are $168. not exactly a "bargain" IMO but I guess you are saving. They have some cute tops here and there and clutches but I honestly think you can find the same stuff on sale during Bloomingdale's FF or on eBay.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I went to the Tory Burch outlet in Orlando earlier this year. The store was very busy, especially in the shoe section. I managed to try a pair of Revas on, but the prices were not that great -- around $150 if I remember correctly. I didn't end up buying anything, but I do have to say that the SAs were very friendly and helpful.


----------



## twboi

they also have one at cabazon near palms spring if any of you are in the west coast!


----------



## plushies

I love Woodbury Commons! I drive up there all the time. The TB outlet there doesn't have much discounts, not worth a visit sorry :/ I think you can find better deals online


----------



## h&bag_addict

I was wondering how the TB outlet was at Woodbury Commons! I'm planning a trip down in October and was wondering how the prices/selection was..Hmm...


----------



## ashleyjena

h&bag_addict said:


> I was wondering how the TB outlet was at Woodbury Commons! I'm planning a trip down in October and was wondering how the prices/selection was..Hmm...



The prices are just okay, you can usually find better deals online. If I can recall I think reva flats were about $160


----------



## Jerseychick54

I too drove up to the Woodbury Commons outlet after work last Wednesday to avoid the crowds. There was a cue line that had about 25 people in it, but the wait wasn't too bad. 


The store itself is tiny! There were handbags and accessories up front, a tiny section of clothes and the footwear area was where the majority of the crowd was packed. Shoes were everywhere and it was quite a mess! The handbag selection was small and included past season selections. I picked up a Mercer Mini Satchel in Dark Walnut that was marked down to $315 from the retail $495, so I was pleased with that. 


In my opinion, if you're driving from the City (my commute from home is about 30 minutes) just to visit TB, I wouldn't think it would be worth the ride. But, if you have plans to visit other stores as well, it may be worthwhile.  Just plan on standing in a long line if you do it on a weekend.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Just a tip for anyone looking to go to a TB outlet: if it's located at a Premium Outlet location (http://www.premiumoutlets.com/centers/index.asp) you can check out the promotions offered at different stores by choosing the location > sales and events > in-store promotions.

I find that the TB outlet sales are either hit or miss which includes their promotions and products. About once every 4-6 weeks they do a tiered event, I think the next one for TB outlets is last week of August/first week of September for Labour Day weekend/back-to-school/end of summer.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does 54 sound fair for the heart coin purses at the outlet? Bc I saw that they were 25-40 during the Tory burch private sale. Thanks!


----------



## reginaPhalange

LVoeletters said:


> Does 54 sound fair for the heart coin purses at the outlet? Bc I saw that they were 25-40 during the Tory burch private sale. Thanks!




I saw it for $45 I believe during the Private Sale!


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

I called both outlet stores in Texas several times, no answer.....smh


----------



## reginaPhalange

Luxe4less_SM said:


> I called both outlet stores in Texas several times, no answer.....smh


Outlets get really busy over the weekend which is probably why there was no answer


----------



## reginaPhalange

40% off at outlets with an additional 25% on select styles.


----------



## damugatu

Are there any user or third party websites that provide more details or maintains a database about whats available (product names, style numbers, etc...) at the Tory Burch Outlets?  I'm asking because it seems a lot (most?) of the merchandise at outlets is "made for outlet" and no information is available through the offical website.


----------



## dannyangel

Be careful to buy from Ebay.


----------



## Alexa67




----------



## chibismiles

Anyone know if the outlets deliver?


----------



## lurkernomore

Went to the Wrentham store today. Love the staff there - always friendly and helpful Most of the store was 30% off, with a few sections at 50%.
I did some damage. They had the vachetta hand-painted t-tote - and it was love at first sight. It was marked down, and then 30% off. I know I will have to be careful with it, but the tote is gorgeous. I also picked up a Robinson lanyard (also marked down and then an extra 30%.) I am a teacher and my keys are always falling off of my lanyard (drives me crazy) - this looks well made, and it has a small zipper section, which is a bonus.
They had a large vacation type display and I found a cute neoprene cosmetic pouch - I have a destination wedding in the Caribbean coming up, so this will be perfect.
I hope you can tell I had fun!


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

reginaPhalange said:


> Outlets get really busy over the weekend which is probably why there was no answer


That is an excuse in my book and bad customer service.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Luxe4less_SM said:


> That is an excuse in my book and bad customer service.


Perhaps, but if they're short-staffed or have a ton of customers (which is usually the case at my outlet) it makes sense to tend to the customers who are physically there - if they ignored them and were dealing with clients over the phone, the customers in-store would complain. It's impossible to please everyone.


----------



## Jeau7

Heading to the Clarksburg outlet to pick up some items with my $50 off for my bday. Any good sales at the outlet right now?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Jeau7 said:


> Heading to the Clarksburg outlet to pick up some items with my $50 off for my bday. Any good sales at the outlet right now?


I was at TPO yesterday and they had 50% off, but I think that ended yesterday, not sure what the new promotion is but you could always call and ask if you'd like to know before making the trip. They usually have 30% off though and clearance is always extra.


----------



## damugatu

reginaPhalange said:


> I was at TPO yesterday and they had 50% off, but I think that ended yesterday, not sure what the new promotion is but you could always call and ask if you'd like to know before making the trip. They usually have 30% off though and clearance is always extra.



Remember at outlets you have to take "50% off" with a soup spoon of salt as if it's a made-for-outlet item then the "clearance price" is actually the price it was always intended to be sold at and was never sold anywhere for the MSRP on the tag.

My rule of thumb with Tory Burch stuff is if it's not (or never was) on the official TB website, then don't buy it.


----------



## reginaPhalange

damugatu said:


> Remember at outlets you have to take "50% off" with a soup spoon of salt as if it's a made-for-outlet item then the "clearance price" is actually the price it was always intended to be sold at and was never sold anywhere for the MSRP on the tag.
> 
> My rule of thumb with Tory Burch stuff is if it's not (or never was) on the official TB website, then don't buy it.


I'm familiar with these outlet practices as well as with TB's boutique lines vs outlet collections - the items I was looking at were part of TB's Robinson collection that was previously in the boutique.


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

damugatu said:


> Remember at outlets you have to take "50% off" with a soup spoon of salt as if it's a made-for-outlet item then the "clearance price" is actually the price it was always intended to be sold at and was never sold anywhere for the MSRP on the tag.
> 
> My rule of thumb with Tory Burch stuff is if it's not (or never was) on the official TB website, then don't buy it.


Good rule of thumb in general most most contemporary brands.


----------



## tnguyen87

If my sister goes to the store for me, can I pay over the phone for an item?


----------



## harlem_cutie

tnguyen87 said:


> If my sister goes to the store for me, can I pay over the phone for an item?



of course, they would just treat it as any other phone sale. Be aware you will more than likely have to pay for shipping as they will not let your sister leave with the bags.The nags will have to be shipped to the cardholder.


----------



## tnguyen87

harlem_cutie said:


> of course, they would just treat it as any other phone sale. Be aware you will more than likely have to pay for shipping as they will not let your sister leave with the bags.The nags will have to be shipped to the cardholder.


Thanks for letting me know! That sucks.. [emoji58]


----------



## JLY.RDH

Anyone have a Thea chain crossbody for sale? I n


----------



## lovingmybags

JLY.RDH said:


> Anyone have a Thea chain crossbody for sale? I n



Duplicate post, but no buying and selling on the forum.  Good luck getting the Thea!


----------



## TobesWD

Are Tory Burch Robinson bags currently being offered at outlets? I want to buy one, but am afraid of buying a fake on Ebay, as I have heard that there are a lot of fake Robinsons out there.


----------



## Cdnfashionista

TobesWD said:


> Are Tory Burch Robinson bags currently being offered at outlets? I want to buy one, but am afraid of buying a fake on Ebay, as I have heard that there are a lot of fake Robinsons out there.


They do! When I was at Woodbury outlets I saw them at the Tory burch outlet


----------



## lettuceshop

TobesWD said:


> Are Tory Burch Robinson bags currently being offered at outlets? I want to buy one, but am afraid of buying a fake on Ebay, as I have heard that there are a lot of fake Robinsons out there.


Yes I believe they have Robinson’s, they are made for the outlet, tag inside says TBO.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Does anyone know if the TB outlets you frequent have taken out the clothing department?  I usually shop at the Cabazon Premium Outlet near Palm Springs and the last time I visited, about one month ago, the clothes were gone!  I really like her tunics and  buttoned down knit tops, and I generally shop more for the clothing. I am really disappointed now, because the TB clothes fit me very well as a busty woman. A lot of higher end designers don't cut their clothing properly, or even give a care for women beyond a size 12, or so.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I just visited the TB outlet in Ontario Mills, California and spoke to an SA there.  She said their clothing would be sent to the Camarillo Outlets,  at least in this state. That makes sense since Camarillo has a more affluent, stable surrounding community.  Desert Hills Cabazon is simply on the way to other places, and Ontario Mills draws a younger, casual and more price conscious shopper.


----------



## lettuceshop

elisabettaverde said:


> Does anyone know if the TB outlets you frequent have taken out the clothing department?  I usually shop at the Cabazon Premium Outlet near Palm Springs and the last time I visited, about one month ago, the clothes were gone!  I really like her tunics and  buttoned down knit tops, and I generally shop more for the clothing. I am really disappointed now, because the TB clothes fit me very well as a busty woman. A lot of higher end designers don't cut their clothing properly, or even give a care for women beyond a size 12, or so.


I’d like to know this too. Wonder where we can find out the answer to this.


----------



## lettuceshop

elisabettaverde said:


> I just visited the TB outlet in Ontario Mills, California and spoke to an SA there.  She said their clothing would be sent to the Camarillo Outlets,  at least in this state. That makes sense since Camarillo has a more affluent, stable surrounding community.  Desert Hills Cabazon is simply on the way to other places, and Ontario Mills draws a younger, casual and more price conscious shopper.


I wonder if there’s a way to find out which outlet in each state is getting the clothing.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

i was *just* at the Allen, Texas outlet on Saturday and there was no clothing.  I had a brunch in that part of DFW on Saturday and my "reward" for attending (other than the fun brunch) was a trip to the TB outlet!

I did get a cute logo charm necklace(30% off), some white flip flops (30% off) and a made for outlet Marion zip around wallet in a beautiful hot pink color(50% off).  They had a gorgeous Perry tote in hot pink too which I loved but did not get.  This is a much larger format store than the other TB outlets I've been to (Las Vegas and San Marcos) but I am not sure the area would do well with clothing.


----------



## Phillypeep

Hello - Woodburry Commons salesperson told me they are moving away from clothes at the outlets all together -as they want to go more high end with clothes and not have the clothes ever available in outlets - last year there was a Tory Sport Popup at WBC and they did not have one this year for after holiday sales time.


----------



## netter

JLY.RDH said:


> Anyone have a Thea chain crossbody for sale? I n


I would like to get a Thea as well.


----------



## pradithadea

lettuceshop said:


> Yes I believe they have Robinson’s, they are made for the outlet, tag inside says TBO.



Hi, i’m seeking for any TB info since my friend’s robinson bag is claimed as counterfeit items in the public facebook group. I personally think the bag is authentic because it is not the best seller model that usually has been being counterfeited, but what confused me until just now is that the label says made in china TBO. I know TBO is only made for outlet but as far as I know robinson is a retail collection. Anyway you make me pretty sure her bag is authentic


----------



## lepasion

Can anyone also validate if there are tags attached to bags from TB outlets? Or these are from fake bags? Seller is claiming it came from US TB outlet.


----------

